# Whatsapp group for planted aquarium keepers



## SamFrogs (Sep 17, 2017)

Here is the link to the whatsapp group. First five to join will be admins. This group will be very useful!

Link: https://chat.whatsapp.com/HlDr3yODeDf1IE8Obw0bCU

Sent from my BLL-L23 using Tapatalk


----------

